# 2014 Versa Note paint question



## Silver79 (3 mo ago)

I'm looking for touch up paint for the paint code K36 which Nissan says is "Magenetic Grey", however K36 for Nissan also shows as "Ash Metallic".......Looking at the colors they are clearly not the same but they both say that they OEM for a grey 2014 Versa Note.......Anyone have any experience with this?........Thanks


----------

